# URGENT!!!! URGENT!!!!!



## gadunka888 (Jun 24, 2009)

my tropidomantis ooth hatched! im happy and nervous at the same time :lol: :lol:  

what do they eat?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 24, 2009)

They will start eating fruit flies (or each other sometimes) on the first or second day after hatching. Which type is best depends on their size. Smaller species of nymphs may require the smaller species of fruit fly _D. melanogaster_. Larger nymphs can eat _D. hydei._ If you weren't prepared with food beforehand, you should order some online as soon possible. You might be able to trap wild flying fruit flies for them also. Have a look through the Feeding Section. There are many threads concerning fruit flies. Congratulations, and good luck!


----------



## gadunka888 (Jun 24, 2009)

ok... i just put some fruit around the house to get some ff

( there at least 15 nypmhs n they are about 7mm long)


----------



## rensallar (Jun 24, 2009)

Nightlurker said:


> my tropidomantis ooth hatched! im happy and nervous at the same time :lol: :lol:  what do they eat?


??? Not to be mean.. but have you read ANY posts on this site during these past few months that you've been a member ??

Anyways.. congrats! and good luck


----------



## mantidian (Jun 24, 2009)

separate them if you want. You don't want to lose any


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 24, 2009)

Here are some threads which may help you.  

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=12760

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...t=0&amp;start=0

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13223

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13342

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13506

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13672

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13863

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=14184

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9521


----------



## gadunka888 (Jun 24, 2009)

Rensallar said:


> ??? Not to be mean.. but have you read ANY posts on this site during these past few months that you've been a member ??Anyways.. congrats! and good luck


ermmm..... i was wondering whether a tropidomantis nymph could tackle a ff...... there nearly the same size. i read that springtails would be a better food source but i don't know how to find them


----------



## mantidian (Jun 24, 2009)

lol now you can put the ' currently rearing:' !


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 24, 2009)

how many is there?  

i can't wait till my texas unicorns hatch.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jun 24, 2009)

im releasing the nymphs in the wild tomorrow unless my ff culture works. (i mashed a banana and put some yeast inside.)

here are some pics

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3656173775/

tis isn't the tropidomantis, but i received some cool pics of singaporean mantids.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3656972360/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...in/photostream/

pls see my photostream for more! ( the pics was taken by my mom's friend)


----------



## mantidian (Jun 24, 2009)

Give them to me!! and keep them in a smaller container. (32oz size)


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 24, 2009)

Nightlurker said:


> ermmm..... i was wondering whether a tropidomantis nymph could tackle a ff...... there nearly the same size. i read that springtails would be a better food source but i don't know how to find them


They live in leaf litter. They are really really tiny. Only 1-2mm, so look closely. :lol: It's best to have a springtail culture, makes life a LOT easier.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 24, 2009)

Nightlurker said:


> ermmm..... i was wondering whether a tropidomantis nymph could tackle a ff...... there nearly the same size. i read that springtails would be a better food source but i don't know how to find them


Don't do it! Here's the thing. The first nymphs to molt to second instar (L2) will be very little larger than their younger bretheren at L1, but they can still eat them right after they, yoo have molted, so don't worry about the similarity ion size of your nymphs and the wild ffs; they'll eat them!

It can be rather nervous-making at first, because a nymph will colide with a mel (if that's what your fruit flies are), tun away, run into another nymph, run away, and generally have a good time, and you will not see mych prey capture, but gradually the ffs will disappear, and if all goes well, the nymphs, or mist of them, will not.

Everyone is talking about springtails today! Tony mentioned them in his vivarium thread and AB gave some useful information above. The way to collect them is to pile a bunch of leaf mold (if you can find it!) in a large funnel over a large jar or bucket and shine a lamp on it so that the leaf mold drues out and the springtails (and all sorts of other strange critters) drop into the bucket, trying to escape. It is called a Berlese funnel, and has been around a long time: http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/course/ent591k/berlese.html

Well, that was a wasted para, because you don't need them. If you were to release yr babies, I doubt that they would go burrowing in leaf mold (and in a city dominated by palms, I doubt that they'll find much!) for springtails, which are only used for very specialized and tiny mantids.

Sounds as though you are doing a great job capturing and raisining ffs, but remember that it will take a while before the maggots eclose into adults, so bait a few jars with vinegar soaked bread, and when you have a lot of volunteers, close the lid, stun them in the refrigerator, and give them to the babies.

Please keep us up to date, and ask as many questions as you like. This first try may decide you on whether to go on keeping mantises or not, and we would hate to lose you!


----------



## jacksun (Jun 24, 2009)

Nightlurker said:


> ermmm..... i was wondering whether a tropidomantis nymph could tackle a ff...... there nearly the same size. i read that springtails would be a better food source but i don't know how to find them


I have to feed my bolbena Nymphs springtails. You can find them in potted house plant as well, they look like little white mites and they jump when frightened. They need moist decaying plant matter to live in. Put some coconut fiber in the bottom of the habitat, keep it moist, and dump a wack of the springtails in there. Your mantids will find them, just make sure the container isn't too big.

Oh, and the springtail life cycle is 5 weeks from egg to adult, so a little tougher to keep in culture.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 24, 2009)

Jacksun said:


> I have to feed my bolbena Nymphs springtails. You can find them in potted house plant as well, they look like little white mites and they jump when frightened. They need moist decaying plant matter to live in. Put some coconut fiber in the bottom of the habitat, keep it moist, and dump a wack of the springtails in there. Your mantids will find them, just make sure the container isn't too big.Oh, and the springtail life cycle is 5 weeks from egg to adult, so a little tougher to keep in culture.


True enough, Wayne, but you are raising the smallest mantis in captivuty, I think.

Nightlurker needs a simple, doable solution to an immediate problem, and the answer here is "feed fruit flies that you have rather than springtails that you don't!"


----------



## gadunka888 (Jun 24, 2009)

i released my nymphs into the wild.....the ff culture wasn't working


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 24, 2009)

Nightlurker said:


> i released my nymphs into the wild.....the ff culture wasn't working


Now that really is a shame, especially since it was unnecessary.

As a rule, if you can't raise fruit flies, you can't raise mantids, unless you are Superfreak or Ming Ming. You say that your "ff culture wasn't working." How long ago did you set it up? Read all of Katt's URLs and find out how long it takes from the egg stage to adulthood. Did you understand that I was suggesting that you trap adult flies in a pot with vinegar soaked bread? They would have been ready to feed to your nymphs right away!

Ah well. Perhaps you can obtain another ooth and start again, but this time, have those fruit flies ready and waiting! Good luck!  

Edit: Alternatively, you might want to try some nymphs that are old enough to eat pinheads or houseflies, but again, have them ready in advance!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 24, 2009)

Jacksun said:


> I have to feed my bolbena Nymphs springtails. You can find them in potted house plant as well, they look like little white mites and they jump when frightened. They need moist decaying plant matter to live in. Put some coconut fiber in the bottom of the habitat, keep it moist, and dump a wack of the springtails in there. Your mantids will find them, just make sure the container isn't too big.Oh, and the springtail life cycle is 5 weeks from egg to adult, so a little tougher to keep in culture.


Yep. That's what I have been using mine for. I've been using them for my bolbena for a while now. L1 sybilla like them also.


----------

